# Exhaust Running??? 04-06 Difference



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

I was looking through some of the other Forums and someone is selling an exhaust for a LS2 05 or 06 i believe. Ive got an 04 Goat with the LS1. will That exhaust have the same routing as the 04 besides the Double tips and the Single on the 04 out the Rear? :confused and What is the difference of Exhaust running for the 04 - 06?:willy::willy::willy:


----------



## fastrob (Oct 3, 2008)

ive asked around and the reponse has been that all the frame and suspension is the same. either purchase the mid pipes to fit your car or a installer could fab it up to fit. im thinkin that they could just weld it up to fit, but your bumper is made for only 1 sided exhaust


----------

